# Kernel 4.9.0-rc2, amdgpu und eine R9 280X Erfahrungsbericht

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hallo @all

Ich habe jetzt mal die SI unterstützung im git-kernel-4.9_rc2 getestet und bin sehr positiv überrascht.

Dafür nutze ich die Boot option: amdgpu.exp_hw_support=1

xf86-video-amdgpu-9999

mesa mit radeonsi support (Aber ohne radeon)

libdrm mit video_cards_radeon weil mesa das für den radeonsi Treiber braucht.

und in der make.conf: VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev amdgpu radeonsi"

amdgpu ist fest in den Kernel integriert wegen dem Framebuffersupport

Ich benutze llvm-3.9.0

Der xorg-server ist in der Version 1.18.4 installiert.

Meine Hardware ist:

CPU: Amd FX-8350

Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A-UD3P

GraKa: Sapphire R9 280X

Speicher: 16GB (4x Transcend 1333 4GB)

SSD: 64GB Sandisk

HDD: 1TB Seagate LP

Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W

Zum Spielen nutze ich steam was mit dem amdgpu Treiber auch super funktioniert, habe erstmal X-Rebirth in den höchsten Einstellungen probiert und es lief wie geschmiert  :Smile:  Auch der Desktop Betrieb klappt ohne Probleme, ebenso der Consolen Framebuffer.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen es mal auszuprobieren, scheint alles schon sehr weit fortgeschritten zu sein.

glxinfo zeigt (Ausgabe an bestimmten Stellen gekürzt):

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_buffer_age, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, 

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_buffer_age, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, 

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync

Extended renderer info (GLX_MESA_query_renderer):

    Vendor: X.Org (0x1002)

    Device: AMD TAHITI (DRM 3.8.0 / 4.9.0-rc2-Cracked, LLVM 3.9.0) (0x6798)

    Version: 13.0.0

    Accelerated: yes

    Video memory: 3039MB

    Unified memory: no

    Preferred profile: core (0x1)

    Max core profile version: 4.3

    Max compat profile version: 3.0

    Max GLES1 profile version: 1.1

    Max GLES[23] profile version: 3.1

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD TAHITI (DRM 3.8.0 / 4.9.0-rc2-Cracked, LLVM 3.9.0)

OpenGL core profile version string: 4.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 13.0.0-rc2

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.30

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile

OpenGL core profile extensions:

    GL_AMD_conservative_depth, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_AMD_performance_monitor, GL_AMD_pinned_memory, 

    GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export, 

    GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax, GL_AMD_vertex_shader_layer, 

    GL_AMD_vertex_shader_viewport_index, GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3, 

    GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt5, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, 

    GL_ARB_ES3_1_compatibility, GL_ARB_ES3_2_compatibility, 

    GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility, GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays, GL_ARB_base_instance, 

    GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, GL_ARB_buffer_storage, 

    GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object, GL_ARB_clear_texture, GL_ARB_clip_control, 

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage, 

    GL_ARB_compute_shader, GL_ARB_compute_variable_group_size, 

    GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, 

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_copy_image, GL_ARB_cull_distance, 

    GL_ARB_debug_output, GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_derivative_control, GL_ARB_direct_state_access, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_ARB_draw_indirect, 

    GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_enhanced_layouts, 

    GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, GL_ARB_fragment_layer_viewport, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_no_attachments, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_ARB_get_program_binary, GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image, 

    GL_ARB_gpu_shader5, GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, 

    GL_ARB_internalformat_query, GL_ARB_internalformat_query2, 

    GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata, GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_program_interface_query, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_query_buffer_object, GL_ARB_robust_buffer_access_behavior, 

    GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sample_shading, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, 

    GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, GL_ARB_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, 

    GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counter_ops, 

    GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters, GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, 

    GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store, GL_ARB_shader_image_size, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_precision, 

    GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export, GL_ARB_shader_storage_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_shader_subroutine, GL_ARB_shader_texture_image_samples, 

    GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_packing, GL_ARB_stencil_texturing, GL_ARB_sync, 

    GL_ARB_tessellation_shader, GL_ARB_texture_barrier, 

    GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object, GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32, 

    GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range, GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array, 

    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_gather, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge, GL_ARB_texture_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_query_levels, 

    GL_ARB_texture_query_lod, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, GL_ARB_texture_stencil8, 

    GL_ARB_texture_storage, GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, GL_ARB_texture_view, GL_ARB_timer_query, 

    GL_ARB_transform_feedback2, GL_ARB_transform_feedback3, 

    GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced, GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit, GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, GL_ARB_viewport_array, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_meminfo, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_float, 

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, GL_EXT_texture_array, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_integer, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, 

    GL_EXT_texture_snorm, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_transform_feedback, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_KHR_context_flush_control, GL_KHR_debug, 

    GL_KHR_robust_buffer_access_behavior, GL_KHR_robustness, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_shader_integer_functions, 

    GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_NV_texture_barrier, GL_OES_EGL_image, GL_OES_read_format, GL_S3_s3tc

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 13.0.0-rc2

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL context flags: (none)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_AMD_conservative_depth, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_AMD_performance_monitor, GL_AMD_pinned_memory, 

    GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export, 

    GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax, GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3, 

    GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt5, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, 

    GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility, GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays, GL_ARB_base_instance, 

    GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, GL_ARB_buffer_storage, 

    GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object, GL_ARB_clear_texture, GL_ARB_clip_control, 

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage, 

    GL_ARB_compute_shader, GL_ARB_compute_variable_group_size, 

    GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, 

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_copy_image, GL_ARB_cull_distance, 

    GL_ARB_debug_output, GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_derivative_control, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, 

    GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location, GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_no_attachments, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_ARB_get_program_binary, GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, GL_ARB_internalformat_query, 

    GL_ARB_internalformat_query2, GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_program_interface_query, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_query_buffer_object, GL_ARB_robust_buffer_access_behavior, 

    GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sample_shading, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, 

    GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, GL_ARB_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, 

    GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counter_ops, 

    GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters, GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, 

    GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store, GL_ARB_shader_image_size, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_precision, 

    GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export, GL_ARB_shader_storage_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_shader_texture_image_samples, GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_packing, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_stencil_texturing, 

    GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_barrier, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_gather, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_multisample, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_query_levels, GL_ARB_texture_query_lod, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, 

    GL_ARB_texture_stencil8, GL_ARB_texture_storage, 

    GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample, GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_ARB_texture_view, GL_ARB_timer_query, GL_ARB_transform_feedback2, 

    GL_ARB_transform_feedback3, GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev, GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_meminfo, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, 

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_integer, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, 

    GL_EXT_texture_snorm, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_transform_feedback, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_KHR_context_flush_control, GL_KHR_debug, 

    GL_KHR_robust_buffer_access_behavior, GL_KHR_robustness, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_shader_integer_functions, 

    GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, 

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_OES_EGL_image, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.1 Mesa 13.0.0-rc2

OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.10

OpenGL ES profile extensions:

    GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt3, GL_ANGLE_texture_compression_dxt5, 

    GL_APPLE_texture_max_level, GL_EXT_base_instance, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_extended, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_buffer_storage, 

    GL_EXT_clip_cull_distance, GL_EXT_color_buffer_float, GL_EXT_copy_image, 

    GL_EXT_discard_framebuffer, GL_EXT_draw_buffers, 

    GL_EXT_draw_buffers_indexed, GL_EXT_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_geometry_point_size, GL_EXT_geometry_shader, GL_EXT_gpu_shader5, 

    GL_EXT_map_buffer_range, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp, GL_EXT_primitive_bounding_box, 

    GL_EXT_read_format_bgra, GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, 

    GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, GL_EXT_shader_io_blocks, 

    GL_EXT_tessellation_point_size, GL_EXT_tessellation_shader, 

    GL_EXT_texture_border_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_buffer, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map_array, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rg, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, 

    GL_EXT_texture_type_2_10_10_10_REV, GL_EXT_unpack_subimage, 

    GL_KHR_context_flush_control, GL_KHR_debug, 

    GL_KHR_robust_buffer_access_behavior, GL_KHR_robustness, 

    GL_MESA_shader_integer_functions, GL_NV_draw_buffers, 

    GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments, GL_NV_read_buffer, GL_NV_read_depth, 

    GL_NV_read_depth_stencil, GL_NV_read_stencil, GL_OES_EGL_image, 

    GL_OES_EGL_image_external, GL_OES_EGL_sync, 

    GL_OES_compressed_ETC1_RGB8_texture, GL_OES_copy_image, GL_OES_depth24, 

    GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_depth_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_OES_draw_buffers_indexed, GL_OES_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_OES_element_index_uint, GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, 

    GL_OES_geometry_point_size, GL_OES_geometry_shader, 

    GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_gpu_shader5, GL_OES_mapbuffer, 

    GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil, GL_OES_primitive_bounding_box, 

    GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8, GL_OES_sample_shading, GL_OES_sample_variables, 

    GL_OES_shader_image_atomic, GL_OES_shader_io_blocks, 

    GL_OES_shader_multisample_interpolation, GL_OES_standard_derivatives, 

    GL_OES_stencil8, GL_OES_surfaceless_context, 

    GL_OES_tessellation_point_size, GL_OES_tessellation_shader, 

    GL_OES_texture_3D, GL_OES_texture_border_clamp, GL_OES_texture_buffer, 

    GL_OES_texture_cube_map_array, GL_OES_texture_float, 

    GL_OES_texture_float_linear, GL_OES_texture_half_float, 

    GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear, GL_OES_texture_npot, 

    GL_OES_texture_stencil8, GL_OES_texture_storage_multisample_2d_array, 

    GL_OES_vertex_array_object, GL_OES_viewport_array
```

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Bin jetzt bei git-kernel-4.9_rc3, läuft immer noch wunderbar  :Smile: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe jetzt die Kde Plasma Pakete geupdatet (Erst auf Version 5.8.2 dann später auf 5.8.3) dabei kam es beim ersten Start zu einem Problem, die Startleiste funktionierte super nur der Desktop wurde nicht richtig geladen, alle Fenster die ich öffnete Zeichneten sich nach dem Schließen auf dem Desktop ab, hier half ein Neustart von X (/etc/init.d/xdm restart) um den Fehler zu beheben.

Ein weiteres Problem ist das der Cpu-Monitor nicht funktioniert, er friert bei mir Kde vollständig ein und ich muss das entsprechende Kde Profil löschen damit es wieder läuft.

Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob es an dem amdgpu Treiber liegt oder an etwas anderem da mir der Vergleich zum radeon Treiber fehlt, wollte es nur mal mit hier rein schreiben falls andere auch auf solche Probleme stoßen.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Eine Sache hatte ich noch vergessen, hätte schon direkt ins erste Post gemusst da der Fehler seit meinem ersten Versuch mit kernel 4.9-rc2 auftaucht (rc1 habe ich nicht getestet) und zwar gibt es wohl ein Problem mit dem Gold Linker (Ich hoffe das er in der stabilen Version verschwindet, sonst poste ich einen Bug report, passiert ja öfters mal in rc Versionen):

 EXPORTS drivers/firmware/efi/libstub/lib-ksyms.o

LD      drivers/firmware/efi/libstub/built-in.o

LD      drivers/firmware/efi/built-in.o

LD      drivers/firmware/built-in.o

EXPORTS arch/x86/lib/lib-ksyms.o

ld: internal error in target, at /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.26.1/work/binutils-2.26.1/gold/parameters.h:105

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:432: arch/x86/lib/lib-ksyms.o] Fehler 1

make: *** [Makefile:978: arch/x86/lib] Fehler 2

make: *** Es wird auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse gewartet....

 EXPORTS lib/lib-ksyms.o

ld: internal error in target, at /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.26.1/work/binutils-2.26.1/gold/parameters.h:105

Kann natürlich auch an ld.gold liegen. Zumindest kann ich den Kernel stabil mit dem bfd Linker backen, so das es für mich nicht allzu schlimm ist.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Update auf binutils-2.27 und Kernel 4.9-rc5, immer noch Fehler mit ld.gold, funktioniert aber wie gehabt mit ld.bfd.

Sonst alles bestens, keine Probleme mit dem amdgpu Treiber.

Habe gesehen das jetzt Mesa auch eine vulkan use-flag hat, hoffe darauf das das ein Zeichen dafür ist das die Vulkan-Runtimes auch mit dem Opensource amdgpu Treiber in Zukunft nutzbar werden.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Bin nun bei Kernel 4.9-rc8 angelangt, keine Probleme mit amdgpu, läuft alles schön stabil.

Habe auch einen Patch im Kernel Bugzilla gefunden mit dem sich der Kernel auch mit dem Gold Linker backen lässt:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=246881

von dieser Seite:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177741

Der Patch sollte im Finalen Kernel enthalten sein, laut aussage des Bugzilla.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

So, jetzt ist es endlich soweit  :Smile: 

Kernel 4.9.0 ist stable und als gentoo-sources bereits vorhanden. Bisher alles so stabil und Problemlos wie vorher auch. Allerdings ist der Kompilierungsfehler mit dem Gold Linker den ich vorher schon erwähnt habe nicht wie vermutet gefixt worden auch in der ersten gentoo-sources version existiert er noch.

Der von mir weiter oben erwähnte Patch funktioniert aber auch hier ohne Probleme, werde wohl im Gentoo Bug Tracker einen endsprechenden Bug posten.

Ich werde jetzt im laufe des Tages mit der stabilen Kernel Version ein oder zwei Spielchen testen und dann hier nochmals abschließend darüber berichten.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Habe mein Anspruchsvollstes Spiel (X-Rebirth) mal ein paar minuten getestet, läuft auf ultra und 8xaa völlig flüssig (Genaue fps kann ich leider nicht angeben).

Habe meinen Test damit beendet, läuft alles soweit super, mal sehen was aus vulkan wird.

----------

